# We have finally Qed in Ex! (pics)



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

After a rocky, bumpy, and gruelling start, I have finally qualified in Excellent! I was so shocked! It was worth hanging in there for! Hopefully the next ones will come a bit quicker! So much to learn. Always! A couple of pics of my guy! (Photos by K9 Images)


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yay! Well done  He looks so driven in those pictures! Great action shots.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

He is a drively little dude! Sometimes it spills over though! And he frequently races me, which always makes for interesting course mis-haps! Never boring. I was so delighted by the pictures! I have never purchased agility shots before, but these were too accurate to miss! 

I have had to learn so much about handling. I had huge gaps in my understanding of the sport. I am lucky that my dog is forgiving!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Congrats!  LOVE the shots. 

~Erica~


----------



## valuta8 (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow! I love how fit he looks in that last shot.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats!!! LOVE those pictures!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations! The pictures are great - he looks like he's focused on the next thing in every shot.


----------

